# Kayla Mueller - Volunteer for Death?



## Steven Rogers (Feb 7, 2015)

Stop going to countries where you know they hate Americans.  I think she's dead.  What do you think?

Terrorists with the Islamic State, who routinely release graphic videos of their victims’ corpses, did not include any photographic evidence of Mueller’s death, and US authorities have yet to authenticate their claims.  The source of the message appears to be authentic, because it was posted to a radical website that ISIS routinely uses to spread propaganda.

The Phantom Diaries Volunteer for Death


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 7, 2015)

I know her family and I met her in '08 and I think at this point it's moot as to why she traveled where she did. 
Show some respect and compassion. The family is living in a hell.


----------



## Steven Rogers (Feb 7, 2015)

If you read the post from the blog, you see that I celebrate her work and legacy.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 7, 2015)

While I agree with H, and feel horrible for her family, I have to wonder where her family was  when she said, "I think I'll go to the Middle East...." 
Want to stay alive?  Stay here.  If charity over rules good judgment, then God Bless you and keep you.


----------



## Porker (Feb 7, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> I know her family and I met her in '08 and I think at this point it's moot as to why she traveled where she did.
> Show some respect and compassion. The family is living in a hell.


But ANYBODY that travels to that part of the world when they do NOT have to, is taking their very life in their hands. I'm a chickenshit...I wouldn't do it nor let my 25 year old daughter do it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll bow out and let you all have at it. I've prob said too much already. But it just fries my fucking mind. Kayla's mom and her entire family are just down to earth hard working average middle class folks from small town USA.


----------



## Steven Rogers (Feb 7, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> I'll bow out and let you all have at it. I've prob said too much already. But it just fries my fucking mind. Kayla's mom and her entire family are just down to earth hard working average middle class folks from small town USA.



Amen - Again, if you read the post I'm remembering Kayla and her important work


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 7, 2015)

Steven Rogers said:


> Stop going to countries where you know they hate Americans.  I think she's dead.  What do you think?
> 
> Terrorists with the Islamic State, who routinely release graphic videos of their victims’ corpses, did not include any photographic evidence of Mueller’s death, and US authorities have yet to authenticate their claims.  The source of the message appears to be authentic, because it was posted to a radical website that ISIS routinely uses to spread propaganda.
> 
> The Phantom Diaries Volunteer for Death


She's dead.  She was only of value to them when she was alive.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 10, 2015)

She is dead. Fuck this shit. 

Parents of American woman held by IS notified of her death - Yahoo News


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 10, 2015)

Steven Rogers said:


> I think she's dead. What do you think?



I hope she's dead, but I suspect she's alive.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a lot of respect for people who have the courage of their convictions.

But this is not politics - this is just someone trying to generate hits for their blog.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

So the lead from behind Obama going to ignore this?

If he does guess his daughters are not American and don't look like her, that piece of crap president we have.
Parents of American woman held by IS notified of her death - Yahoo News


----------



## bendog (Feb 10, 2015)

Maybe he'll finally approve air and drone strikes


----------



## g5000 (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> So the lead from behind Obama going to ignore this?
> 
> If he does guess his daughters are not American and don't look like her, that piece of crap president we have.
> Parents of American woman held by IS notified of her death - Yahoo News


Please tell us EXACTLY what should be done about this.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

It's time to kill and lead Obama

Or is that little girl that little girl look black enough for you?

You piece of piece Of crap president


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

Troops bitch g


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

Send in  500,000 US troops wipe the mother fucking scum off the planet

I will sign up as long as they raise the recrument age to 50


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

American ISIS hostage Kayla Mueller is dead, the aid worker's family said Tuesday. The announcement came four days after ISIS claimed the 26-year-old Arizona native had been killed by a coalition airstrike in Syria.

"We are heartbroken to share that we've received confirmation that Kayla Jean Mueller, has lost her life," Mueller's parents, Carl and Marsha, and brother Eric, said in a statement. "Kayla was a compassionate and devoted humanitarian. She dedicated the whole of her young life to helping those in need of freedom, justice, and peace."


The statement from Mueller's family — which was accompanied by a copy of a letter the aid worker sent to her loved ones from captivity — did not elaborate on how it had learned of her death or the circumstances behind it.

American ISIS Hostage Kayla Mueller Is Dead Family Says - NBC News


Horrible. Just so sad and needless. 

Apparently, she is the last known American hostage. 

More at the link.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

I want these mother fuckers hunted down and dead


----------



## g5000 (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Send in  500,000 US troops wipe the mother fucking scum off the planet
> 
> I will sign up as long as they raise the recrument age to 50


It always annoyed me that chickenhawks were wanting us to get in more and more wars while they sat in their easy chairs, as if we troops never got tired or worn out, and were in infinite supply.

Are you willing to run the debt up another trillion dollars?


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

I have no sympathy for anyone who travels to a troglodyte infested hellhole and gets killed. Unless it was a soldier. People think they go over there and offer aid, and shazam they will really like me. They will like to remove your head.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

Raise they age to 50 and I promise you I will sign up 

We have to end it, kill them all


----------



## A Perez (Feb 10, 2015)

One would be tempted to assume that ISIS is lying about Jordan killing this hostage. But when I remember the times that the US Government covered up the nature of the Pat Tillman's and Jessica Lynch, I am cautious not to assume that USA would admit Jordan screwed up.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...





g5000 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Send in  500,000 US troops wipe the mother fucking scum off the planet
> ...


 Raise the age to 50  and I will sign up for the army 

Pussy


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> So the lead from behind Obama going to ignore this?
> 
> If he does guess his daughters are not American and don't look like her, that piece of crap president we have.
> Parents of American woman held by IS notified of her death - Yahoo News



WHY oh WHY are Americans so damn dumb about this? 

We're giving air support, drones, leading the coalition of more than 60 countries. 

It is not the job of the US to fight every battle of every other country. 

Try siding with your own country for a change.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Raise they age to 50 and I promise you I will sign up
> 
> We have to end it, kill them all


But by that time you will be 51..


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 10, 2015)

bendog said:


> Maybe he'll finally approve air and drone strikes


Finally?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

Do it


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh and BTW, 

Why are RWs ignoring the fact that the R congress has refused to give Obama the power he has repeatedly asked for?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he'll finally approve air and drone strikes
> ...



I think that was sarcasm because the OP is obviously ignorant about what the president is and has done.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Raise they age to 50 and I promise you I will sign up
> 
> We have to end it, kill them all


Come over to my town, then you can kill all the grade school Muslim girls walking to school, since you are so gung ho....on convicting innocent people...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Do it




DO WHAT?

EXACTLY.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2015)

With this news is when Obama will go golfing and probably point out: she had it coming


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Raise they age to 50 and I promise you I will sign up
> ...


 I wouldnt make it to 51, I would kill 121 of them first , then one would get lucky and get me


Pussy


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oh and BTW,
> 
> Why are RWs ignoring the fact that the R congress has refused to give Obama the power he has repeatedly asked for?


The GOP has to think about it, before they won Congress they were asking for it....shows you where their true intentions are...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

49


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Prove it, just kill Muslims at random, since they are all guilty..Start with Muhammad Ali...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> I have no sympathy for anyone who travels to a troglodyte infested hellhole and gets killed. Unless it was a soldier. People think they go over there and offer aid, and shazam they will really like me. They will like to remove your head.



Fucking sociopath.


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oh and BTW,
> 
> Why are RWs ignoring the fact that the R congress has refused to give Obama the power he has repeatedly asked for?


The problem once again,he hasn't in any meaningfully way,congress has already said they would give him what he wants,he now needs to ask.
Who taught you to lie so much,daily your here push shit as facts,what is wrong with you??


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and BTW,
> ...


He did.....


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > I have no sympathy for anyone who travels to a troglodyte infested hellhole and gets killed. Unless it was a soldier. People think they go over there and offer aid, and shazam they will really like me. They will like to remove your head.
> ...



Yep lets call me out, but not those who commit these sick acts. I don't debate with people who only possess a brain stem.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and BTW,
> ...


 Yea hide bitch smoke another hit, while 4 million US country men died for giving you that freedom

Coward, **** , pussy


----------



## g5000 (Feb 10, 2015)

And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill. I mean, I wanna, I wanna kill. Kill. I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and guts and veins in my teeth. Eat dead burnt bodies. I mean kill, Kill! KILL! KILL!

And I started jumpin up and down yelling, "KILL! KILL!" and he started jumping up and down with me, and we was both jumping up and down yelling, "KILL! KILL!" And the sergeant came over, pinned a medal on me, sent me down the hall, said, "You're our boy."


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...



Kayla Mueller put her life on the line to help those who need help.
You?  Sat on your ass on the internet and posted horseshit about her.  Who does that help?

Guess where that puts you compared to her.

Cretins like you make me want to puke my guts out.  Fucking wanker.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


I am a veteran also, so I am justified in what I do, if it is wrong?


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I know exactly where that puts me! Alive! Have a good day.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

g5000 said:


> And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill. I mean, I wanna, I wanna kill. Kill. I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and guts and veins in my teeth. Eat dead burnt bodies. I mean kill, Kill! KILL! KILL!
> 
> And I started jumpin up and down yelling, "KILL! KILL!" and he started jumping up and down with me, and we was both jumping up and down yelling, "KILL! KILL!" And the sergeant came over, pinned a medal on me, sent me down the hall, said, "You're our boy."


I still have the album.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Same with Stephanie ^^^^^^^^

Fat, lazy, welfare queen bitches about others but does nothing herself.

These people who constantly blame the president have no frikken clue what the US is doing and has done. They won't be happy until there are hundreds of thousands of dead Americans in a stupid ground war.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

It's time to kill


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> With this news is when Obama will go golfing and probably point out:* she had it coming*


We already have a poster imply that.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> It's time to kill


No one is stopping you....but yourself......


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...



Exactly what I'm saying -- "I got mine". It's all about Numero Uno.  Parasite.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I said good day sir!

Head on over there, I assume you should do your part.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 10, 2015)

Why not just authorize military contractors to go overseas and deal with this shit...that way we don't have to worry about young men and women who just wanted to do their 4 years and earn some money for college or earn a skill...being used as cannon fodder.


----------



## Shipwreck (Feb 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...



No, I won't be happy until there are hundreds of thousands of dead diaperheads.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There are people in the United States she could have been helping without putting her life on the line.   
It is funny that the US still allows civilians to travel to war zones like that but still forbid travel to Cuba?


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 10, 2015)

.

Horrible, and I feel for her family.

That said, let's remember, the Crusades 'n stuff.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 10, 2015)

I sincerely hope she was not tortured, and was not killed by these Islamic animals in a fashion we have become accustomed to seeing from these pigs.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

She was only 26 years old you fucking fruit loop liberals

She was a American 

It's time to kill

Quit hiding behind your god damn pussy ass president and your weed/ play stations and x boxs you pussy ass children 

Time to kill


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> Why not just authorize military contractors to go overseas and deal with this shit...that way we don't have to worry about young men and women who just wanted to do their 4 years and earn some money for college or earn a skill...being used as cannon fodder.



Obviously, you don't know what the US is already doing. 

Educate yourself.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

Odium said:


> Why not just authorize military contractors to go overseas and deal with this shit...that way we don't have to worry about young men and women who just wanted to do their 4 years and earn some money for college or earn a skill...being used as cannon fodder.


or just send the WWE, they can shout their whey to victory....


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2015)

Time to go for total war and not fuck around


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> She was only 26 years old you fucking fruit loop liberals
> 
> She was a American
> 
> ...




Obviously, you don't know what the US is doing and has done. 

Educate yourself.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Horrible, and I feel for her family.
> 
> ...



Explain this comment.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Time to go for total war and not fuck around




*Obviously, you don't know what the US is doing and has done. *

*Educate yourself.*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Horrible, and I feel for her family.
> 
> ...



Yes, we must remember that however she died, Christianity has a past filled with atrocities.

Don't forget Timothy McVeigh as well, and let's make sure we throw in The Inquisition.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I sincerely hope she was not tortured, and was not killed by these Islamic animals in a fashion we have become accustomed to seeing from these pigs.



Oh that is wishful thinking, they don't kill anyone kindly.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



   I dont think anyone thinks her actions weren't noble...just stupid.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 10, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


You can't figure it out?

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2015)

How do we know for sure? have we seen a body or any kind of confirmation or are we taking the word of ISIS?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I sincerely hope she was not tortured, and was not killed by these Islamic animals in a fashion we have become accustomed to seeing from these pigs.




Are you serious?

Why don't the knee jerkers pay attention to the facts?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



       How communist of you....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 10, 2015)

Just heard that Obama has notified her parents.

I sure hope he reminded them to not get on a high horse, because of what Christianity did 900 years ago.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I sincerely hope she was not tortured, and was not killed by these Islamic animals in a fashion we have become accustomed to seeing from these pigs.
> ...



You mean because she may have been killed by an airstrike ?

I'm not ready to conclude anything.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





Mac1958 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



So I am to assume, that you are a brain dead idiot who doesn't realize what the crusades were all about?

And that is 400 years of muslim rape, murder, conquer. Basically what they have always done, and continue to do. Being ignorant of history is not an excuse any longer. Information is readily available.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> How do we know for sure? have we seen a body or any kind of confirmation or are we taking the word of ISIS?



Are you saying ISIS has issued a statement? 

If so, please post a link.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



If she was, she is very lucky. Because her impending fate would not have been very pretty.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 10, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...



Ah, personal insults and name-calling.

Assume what you will.  I'm not interested in trying communicate with someone like you.

Thanks.

.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

What really scares Moonglow........


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I asked you to clarify a quote. And you gave a childish response. At that point I am left to assume. I was giving you the benefit of the doubt by requesting a clarification.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 10, 2015)

She's probably been dead for months.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...


No -- how self-centred of that parasite.

You like parasites do ya?

I don't.  Humans are a social animal.  We work together.  Assholes like this who curl up in a fetal position and lash out at others who put their own life on the line from the safety of an internet keyboard are rhetorical welfare queens.  They are cowards, pissants, sociopaths and several other adjectives that haven't been invented yet.  Fuck them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 10, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...



Relax dude, Mac is being sarcastic. It all has to do with Obama's ridiculous prayer breakfast speech.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She's probably been dead for months.



There is no way to know with these troglodytes. They use every situation for their own gain, until they lose that leverage. She may not even be dead, like I said, you just never know what their angle is.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Just heard that Obama has notified her parents.
> 
> I sure hope he reminded them to not get on a high horse, because of what Christianity did 900 years ago.




DigitalDrifter

Wrong again. 

Turn off fox. 

*Mueller's family received a private message from her captors over the weekend and the information contained in that communication was authenticated by the U.S. intelligence community. It was not immediately clear how and when Mueller died.*


----------



## Staidhup (Feb 10, 2015)

My prayers go out to her family and friends. Regardless of political affiliation the loss of one who cares for the health and welfare of another is tragic.
The actual cause of her death may never be known, however her choice to venture into harms way contributed to the outcome.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 10, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


No to mention a ton of posts on USMB...

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



   I dont think you know what that word means.
Paying into the system = Not a parasite.
Taking from the system without paying = Parasite.
     Clear things up for ya..?


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Relax dude, Mac is being sarcastic. It all has to do with Obama's ridiculous prayer breakfast speech.



I was relaxed, it is why I asked for him to explain what he meant. Ha

I guess he figured he has lots of posts, so he is more important than me, and doesn't have to give an answer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She's probably been dead for months.




LINK?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 10, 2015)

Her Syrian boyfriend likely sold her.  They were captured together but he was released right away.


----------



## bendog (Feb 10, 2015)

yeah it was sarcasm.  Note the beheadings commenced in response to the US bombing them.  Not that Isis is any victim here.  If Obama could order more bombing I suspect he'd do so.


----------



## Shipwreck (Feb 10, 2015)

As someone posted before, we should ban travel to turd world shitholes and warn U.S. Citizens that they are on their own if they get kidnapped by filthy diaperheads.  Why would anyone want to help those subhumans?  They want to live like animals.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No one "pays" to post these words.  Breaking news.
Kayla Mueller did "pay" with her life.  Parasite boy is engaging in nothing more noble that shooting the wounded.  She went to help people; he sits on his ass and puts her down for that noble service.

She contributed her greatest asset to humanity; he contributed absolute squat.

Now that's what I call a parasite.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




He cant, his comments arent explainable because he'd half to reach so far to make it logical he'd throw his back out


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

Shipwreck said:


> As someone posted before, we should ban travel to turd world shitholes and warn U.S. Citizens that they are on their own if they get kidnapped by filthy diaperheads.  Why would anyone want to help those subhumans?  They want to live like animals.



I guarantee I will never get killed in a troglodyte shithole.


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 10, 2015)

bendog said:


> yeah it was sarcasm.  Note the beheadings commenced in response to the US bombing them.  Not that Isis is any victim here.  If Obama could order more bombing I suspect he'd do so.


Whoosh, right over my head.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> She was only 26 years old you fucking fruit loop liberals
> 
> She was a American
> 
> ...


I've known this young lady's mother for over 50 years. And her mother's family. They lived across the street. I grew up with Kayla's mother, aunts, uncle, grandparents. I'm heartbroken for them and beside myself at the moment. 

Yet I think you are off your fucking rocker.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> With this news is when Obama will go golfing and probably point out: she had it coming




this is a lie.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> She was only 26 years old you fucking fruit loop liberals
> 
> She was a American
> 
> ...


She shouldn't have gone to a war zone...shit happens.


Luddly Neddite said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just authorize military contractors to go overseas and deal with this shit...that way we don't have to worry about young men and women who just wanted to do their 4 years and earn some money for college or earn a skill...being used as cannon fodder.
> ...


Air strikes and special forces "advisers" 



Moonglow said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just authorize military contractors to go overseas and deal with this shit...that way we don't have to worry about young men and women who just wanted to do their 4 years and earn some money for college or earn a skill...being used as cannon fodder.
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> I have no sympathy for anyone who travels to a troglodyte infested hellhole and gets killed. Unless it was a soldier. People think they go over there and offer aid, and shazam they will really like me. They will like to remove your head.




You are disgusting.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > As someone posted before, we should ban travel to turd world shitholes and warn U.S. Citizens that they are on their own if they get kidnapped by filthy diaperheads.  Why would anyone want to help those subhumans?  They want to live like animals.
> ...



Of course you won't.  You're a pissant who hides behind the internet.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 10, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...



Yep, hundreds in fact.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2015)

RIP, Jessica.

With the news we know that Boehenr and and Netanyahu will go golfing and probably point out: she had it coming


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > How do we know for sure? have we seen a body or any kind of confirmation or are we taking the word of ISIS?
> ...


 
Well since ISIS are the ones holding her, wouldn't they have to confirm life or death?


----------



## Freemason9 (Feb 10, 2015)

"It's time to kill or lead," says the poster that's retired, on disability, and drawing medicaid/medicare.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 10, 2015)

I have some sympathy for the parents and family of this young woman, but very little for her. She CHOSE to leave this country and go into a war zone. Bad things happen in war zones. Especially to people who are from countries that none of the factions in that war like. She chose to juggle the proverbial hand grenade and it went off.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > Shipwreck said:
> ...



You don't know anything about what I have done, so fuck off.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 10, 2015)

The aid worker did a very brave thing.  She knew there was a risk she would be captured and killed, and yet she still felt strongly enough about helping those in need in that stricken country to take that personal risk.  She went into the jaws of the beast to help others in peril.

She is heroic.

But her taking that risk is not the basis for another war.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



  So when do you leave for Iraq?


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

Porker said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I know her family and I met her in '08 and I think at this point it's moot as to why she traveled where she did.
> ...



What could we really do to stop our kids from doing shit we don't want? Mine is too young to have to worry about. But yours is her own woman at 25.


----------



## Siete (Feb 10, 2015)

if the girl knew asshats like bear were foaming at the mouth, I can only imagine how ashamed she would be.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



He's just all talk................


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 10, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> RIP, Jessica.
> 
> With the news we know that Boehenr and and Netanyahu will go golfing and probably point out: she had it coming



I thought that was Obamas job?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'm not the parasite putting others down for their sacrifice from behind a keyoard, am I?
The question should be -- when is Internet Tough Guy Parasite going?

Exactly-- he ain't.  Just sits on his ass and criticizes those who do.  What balls that takes.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2015)

Steven Rogers said:


> Stop going to countries where you know they hate Americans.  I think she's dead.  What do you think?
> 
> Terrorists with the Islamic State, who routinely release graphic videos of their victims’ corpses, did not include any photographic evidence of Mueller’s death, and US authorities have yet to authenticate their claims.  The source of the message appears to be authentic, because it was posted to a radical website that ISIS routinely uses to spread propaganda.
> 
> The Phantom Diaries Volunteer for Death


 
Honestly there are enough people in the US who need help, I don't know why an American would venture thousands of miles into a country that hates them during a civil war to try and help.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



   Cant say for sure as I'm not familiar with keyoards.


----------



## bendog (Feb 10, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > yeah it was sarcasm.  Note the beheadings commenced in response to the US bombing them.  Not that Isis is any victim here.  If Obama could order more bombing I suspect he'd do so.
> ...


My bad.  I should have marked the post sarcasm.  I apologize.  Not good board form.


----------



## bendog (Feb 10, 2015)

The war's already on.  Personally I think Obama's doing the right thing with no combat troops.  Not that it's politically expedient so much as that Isis is loosing, and after 12 plus years of Iraq and Afghan, the army needs some time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


They already have.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> I have some sympathy for the parents and family of this young woman, but very little for her. She CHOSE to leave this country and go into a war zone. Bad things happen in war zones. Especially to people who are from countries that none of the factions in that war like. She chose to juggle the proverbial hand grenade and it went off.


That is a truly fucked up response. Rrrighties rrrrrreally are total nutcases. They only value another human life if that person kotows to their fascism. Damn. No humanity left in Righties these days.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Send in  500,000 US troops wipe the mother fucking scum off the planet
> 
> I will sign up as long as they raise the recrument age to 50


You're obviously insane.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


 
Well is there any proof? I'm sorry to be skeptical but wer talking about a group who killed the Jordanian pilot 6 weeks ago and didn't release proof of his death until last weekend, and they also had negociations going with Jordan to release him, the whole time he was dead.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> That is a truly fucked up response. Rrrighties rrrrrreally are total nutcases. They only value another human life if that person kotows to their fascism. Damn. No humanity left in Righties these days.



Humanity is for human beings. Human beings are Conservative by nature. Therefore, liberals are not human beings by nature and do not need to be treated with any level of humanity.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > That is a truly fucked up response. Rrrighties rrrrrreally are total nutcases. They only value another human life if that person kotows to their fascism. Damn. No humanity left in Righties these days.
> ...



Well, since it was Liberals who invented this country, good luck in your new life in Pyonyang.  
I hear the night sky is beautiful.


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 10, 2015)

bendog said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


No worries, I use sarcasm all the time.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > That is a truly fucked up response. Rrrighties rrrrrreally are total nutcases. They only value another human life if that person kotows to their fascism. Damn. No humanity left in Righties these days.
> ...


 
Your bat shit crazy aren't you?


----------



## Desperado (Feb 10, 2015)

Coincidence that Kayla Mueller death is announced the same day Obama goes before Congress to seek a New War Powers Act?
I think not.

*Obama To Seek New War Powers From Congress To Fight ISIS*
Obama To Seek New War Powers From Congress To Fight ISIS


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

Steven Rogers said:


> Stop going to countries where you know they hate Americans.  I think she's dead.  What do you think?
> 
> Terrorists with the Islamic State, who routinely release graphic videos of their victims’ corpses, did not include any photographic evidence of Mueller’s death, and US authorities have yet to authenticate their claims.  The source of the message appears to be authentic, because it was posted to a radical website that ISIS routinely uses to spread propaganda.
> 
> The Phantom Diaries Volunteer for Death



I think she's dead.  When are people going to learn . . . if you value your life and safety, stay the hell away from those backwards arse countries.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> While I agree with H, and feel horrible for her family, I have to wonder where her family was  when she said, "I think I'll go to the Middle East...."
> Want to stay alive?  Stay here.  If charity over rules good judgment, then God Bless you and keep you.



There is plenty of charity work to be done here in the US and other countries that don't have lunatics running around, cutting people's heads off and setting them on fire.  Good Lord, I cannot say it is not stupid as hell.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 10, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Well, since it was Liberals who invented this country, good luck in your new life in Pyonyang.
> I hear the night sky is beautiful.



I would disagree on who it was that founded this nation, but it's a moot point. I'd much rather be in Tehran or Rihyad.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 10, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Your bat shit crazy aren't you?



So much so, that they say there's nothing for me to do but go home, and enjoy my guns and caffeinated beverages.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Your bat shit crazy aren't you?
> ...


 
Ok.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since it was Liberals who invented this country, good luck in your new life in Pyonyang.
> ...


 
Than why don't you just go? or are you just drunk and rambling right now?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Your bat shit crazy aren't you?
> ...



I think you should drink warm milk instead.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 10, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Than why don't you just go? or are you just drunk and rambling right now?



Unfortunately none of the countries I'd choose is currently accepting new citizens from the United States unless you are either Muslem and/or Rich; neither of which I am. 

I've never had a drink of alcohol in my life. Nor do I smoke or do drugs; thank you very much.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I think you should drink warm milk instead.



Not much of a milk drinker. Coca Cola or Pepsi preferably.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should drink warm milk instead.
> ...



then you'll get all riled up and fat too.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


No one is stopping you from going mercenary.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



For some girl you've never met who went over there voluntarily and is now dead?  Wow, that's a pretty dumb idea.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Than why don't you just go? or are you just drunk and rambling right now?
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

Did she go over there with some organization or all by herself?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 10, 2015)

obama kills another hostage.   He had plans to rescue her and sat on those plans for seven weeks.  Once he knew that Mueller had been moved the plans were scrapped.  

Same story as the last hostage.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> She was only 26 years old you fucking fruit loop liberals
> 
> She was a American
> 
> ...


Who exactly do you plan on killing?  And give us a specific location.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> obama kills another hostage.   He had plans to rescue her and sat on those plans for seven weeks.  Once he knew that Mueller had been moved the plans were scrapped.
> 
> Same story as the last hostage.



Good, why should we have to go rescue every dumbass?  Good Lord!  Stay the hell AWAY.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 10, 2015)

I see that Jordan killed the girl?  So be it.  Just another dead Child of God as the Children of God slaughter each other.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> I see that Jordan killed the girl?  So be it.  Just another dead Child of God as the Children of God slaughter each other.



Meh, I blame her for being a dumbass to begin with.  I think she also spoke out against the US while she was over there.  Oh well.


----------



## Steven Rogers (Feb 10, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Steven Rogers said:
> 
> 
> > Stop going to countries where you know they hate Americans.  I think she's dead.  What do you think?
> ...




They are trying to help.  But you do have a point.  Don't go asking for trouble and you won't get into trouble.


----------



## Steven Rogers (Feb 10, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Steven Rogers said:
> 
> 
> > Stop going to countries where you know they hate Americans.  I think she's dead.  What do you think?
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > That is a truly fucked up response. Rrrighties rrrrrreally are total nutcases. They only value another human life if that person kotows to their fascism. Damn. No humanity left in Righties these days.
> ...


Spoken like a member of ISIS.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since it was Liberals who invented this country, good luck in your new life in Pyonyang.
> ...


There's the door, just turn the knob.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

I do feel kind of sorry for her parents, but she's gone now.  There's nothing you can do for her.  I really don't believe the story by ISIS.  I think she was more than likely gang raped and probably died a pretty terrible death.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Spoken like a member of ISIS.



Better a member of ISIS than a member of any of the Political Parties here in the United States.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Spoken like a member of ISIS.



Better a member of ISIS than a member of any of the Political Parties here in the United States.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > While I agree with H, and feel horrible for her family, I have to wonder where her family was  when she said, "I think I'll go to the Middle East...."
> ...



I agree. 
Kayla's gone.  I can't think of anything more devastating than losing a child.  Say a prayer for her family.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



I feel sympathy for her family.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 10, 2015)

Me too.  It is heartbreaking.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Was it in the name of Jesus?  Was it thugs in Syria?  Was it global warming?  Was it the Crusaders fault?  Is it anyone's fault...after all we are all sinners.  Was it Bush's fault?

What will our President do...how will he react?  Now is the time for Strategic Patience.  That's what you do when you have no clue what to do.  


American ISIS Hostage Kayla Mueller Is Dead Family Says - NBC News


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 10, 2015)

Who killed Kayla?  Do I smell another faux scandal on the rise?  What did Obama know and WHEN DID HE KNOW IT!!!

Terrorists killed her you dope.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 10, 2015)

*Who/what killed Kayla? *

Jordan.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 10, 2015)

One fag can't name the enemy...the other fag believes the enemy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 10, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Steven Rogers said:
> 
> 
> > Stop going to countries where you know they hate Americans.  I think she's dead.  What do you think?
> ...


You are just about the least compassionate, most obnoxious piece of shit I have ever had the misfortune of knowing. Go the fuck away!


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Steven Rogers said:
> ...


I agree...but that only acknowledges his goal in life.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




Well, without having been in the room at the same time, I cannot say 100% for sure...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > That is a truly fucked up response. Rrrighties rrrrrreally are total nutcases. They only value another human life if that person kotows to their fascism. Damn. No humanity left in Righties these days.
> ...



Ahhh, I see you just finished reading "Fascism for Dummies, Part I"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




Well, at least he is refreshingly honest about his batshittingly craziness.  Gets on plus point from me.
But he also gets ten negative points for being such an insufferable dickwad.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> obama kills another hostage.   He had plans to rescue her and sat on those plans for seven weeks.  Once he knew that Mueller had been moved the plans were scrapped.
> 
> Same story as the last hostage.




Did you just say that our president killed her?

Are you insane, or what?

Damn, Righties just aren't what they used to be.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 10, 2015)

bendog said:


> Maybe he'll finally approve air and drone strikes


This sure makes me mad as hell. She was so young. So pretty. So... American.  The bastards who did this should get everything we got. I know many feel as I do when I say we should go all in. They will pay dearly for what they did to Jessica Lynch. (Oops. Well it worked well last time. )


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 10, 2015)

Avenge Kayla Mueller!!!






Er, I mean


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he'll finally approve air and drone strikes
> ...



I have a difficult time feeling sorry for the person who would go to that part of the country with everything that is going on.  Also, troops had made several rescue attempts, risking their OWN butts for someone who went there voluntarily.  

I think that if you go there voluntarily, you are on your own.  Don't expect anyone to come rescue you or to take vengeance for you either.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

First the cause, and now the effect. Obama just asked for Anti-Terror Authorization.
Obama to Ask Congress for New Anti-Terror Authorization


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2015)

It reminds me of the case here in Washington. A local yokel college chick decided to go to Israel and stand up for the Palestinians and stood in the way of a giant loader tearing down the houses. It didn't work out so well. It's sad but you gotta teach your children some basic survival tools, avoiding war zones is right up there unless you are in the military with the support of the military.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> It reminds me of the case here in Washington. A local yokel college chick decided to go to Israel and stand up for the Palestinians and stood in the way of a giant loader tearing down the houses. It didn't work out so well. It's sad but you gotta teach your children some basic survival tools, avoiding war zones is right up there unless you are in the military with the support of the military.


Yeah, I actually remember posting about that. I was on the other side at the time. Seems like decades ago.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

Search for 'mueller bride' (unquoted) sorted by date gives this return:

*Log InRegister*
CBS Local-2 minutes ago
_Mueller_ was captured in August 2013, but her captivity had largely been kept ... that the U.S. intelligence community believes that _Mueller_ was given as a _bride_ to ...



*This Morning from CBS News, Feb. 11, 2015*
CBS News-9 minutes ago
_Mueller's_ captivity. Sources tell CBS News there is a belief in the U.S. intelligence community that ISIS hostage Kayla _Mueller_ was given as a _bride_ to an ISIS ...



*US believes hostage was given to ISIS fighter as bride*
CBS News-55 minutes ago
The U.S. intelligence community believes that American hostage Kayla _Mueller_ was given as a _bride_ to a fighter with the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, or ISIS, ...



CBS News
*Kayla Mueller: New Details Emerge About Slain ISIS Hostage*
ABC News-5 hours ago
Kayla _Mueller_: New Details Emerge About Slain ISIS Hostage. More. The White House confirmed the American aid worker's death, as her family plans to honor ...



*American ISIS hostage Kayla Mueller dead in Syria, family says*
Diplomat News Network-6 hours ago
Kayla _Mueller_, with her dog, wrote about her captivity in a letter her family made public Tuesday. Washington .... She may have been an unwilling _bride_ of ISIS.



*Was Kayla Mueller an ISIS bride?*
NEWS.com.au-8 hours ago
COUNTER-TERRORISM officials believe an American aid worker kidnapped by Islamic State militants in August 2013 may have been married off to an ISIS ...



*Kayla Jean Mueller was forced to marry ISIS leader: report*
New York Daily News-9 hours ago
She may have been an unwilling _bride_ of ISIS. Kayla Jean _Mueller_, the Arizona aid worker whose death was confirmed Tuesday, was “given” to an Islamic State ...


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

Now the odd thing is the story first shows up nine hours ago on New York Daily News. Who the heck is New York Daily News? They claim it was reported to ABC News.   hhmmm....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 11, 2015)

perhaps timmy treadwell syndrome 

he thought he could be friends with the grizzly bears


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> perhaps timmy treadwell syndrome
> 
> he thought he could be friends with the grizzly bears


So just before midnight on the day before Obama asks Congress to be able to put troops anywhere on the planet some two-bit news agency breaks the news Mueller was sold as a bride is pure just kinda happenstance.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2015)

So she was married off to an ISIS fighter? theres alot here we are not hearing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> So she was married off to an ISIS fighter? theres alot here we are not hearing.



It's totally plausible.  In fact, I am quite sure that is probably what happened.  She was more than likely raped and murdered long before they reported her as being dead.  She was an attractive WOMAN.  Any woman who would go to that part of the world, after KNOWING what happens to women over there and HOW they are treated, has got to be dumb.  I don't care if she wanted to "help."  People need to start using their brains.  Stay out of places like that.  Let their OWN people help them.  That place is a hell hole, and there are plenty of other people around the world who are not living in war zones that also need help.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So she was married off to an ISIS fighter? theres alot here we are not hearing.
> ...


 
There are plenty of people here in the US that need help, I just don't see this need Americans feel to go halfway across the world to help people that hate them in third world shit holes. Also I am willing to bet she was raped ALOT before she was killed by a whole bunch of ISIS members, these men rarely get to see white western women like her so I bet it wasn't good.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2015)

Plus I heard rumours she had a Syrian boyfriend who was also taken hostage with her but released almost right away, and that she converted to Islam either in Turkey or in captivity in Syria. Like I said theres alot we don't know, sounds like her boyfriend sold her to ISIS.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Plus I heard rumours she had a Syrian boyfriend who was also taken hostage with her but released almost right away, and that she converted to Islam either in Turkey or in captivity in Syria. Like I said theres alot we don't know, sounds like her boyfriend sold her to ISIS.


More like she was just some random American who happened to fit the qualifications for being a poster child for America going to war. Again.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yeah, it's really horrible to think about what she might have gone through.    I can't help but feel a little angry with her for going there.  I can't imagine what her family must be going through now.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
The last months of her life must have been extreme hell, I heard what these guys had done to the Yazidi women and it was not pretty. The sad thing is this was totally unavoidable, she did not have to die. Theres plenty of people you can help right here in the States, I can only imagine what her family is going through.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Plus I heard rumours she had a Syrian boyfriend who was also taken hostage with her but released almost right away, and that she converted to Islam either in Turkey or in captivity in Syria. Like I said theres alot we don't know, sounds like her boyfriend sold her to ISIS.



Geez, that's terrible.  It's important to remember that women are not really considered people over there, but more of a commodity.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> There's the door, just turn the knob.



Not quite as easy as that, bodecea. Did you know there are only certain US Consulates/Embassies where you can renounce your US Citizenship? That it requires at least two visits, and having another country's citizenship already in place before it can be done? Unfortunately the countries I'd like to go to are not ones that are currently handing our citizenship to current US citizens. That makes things considerably more difficult.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

Anathema said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > There's the door, just turn the knob.
> ...



You should appreciate America.  You are very lucky to live here.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 11, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Steven Rogers said:
> ...



I beg to disagree! This is the least compassionate, most obnoxious piece of shit  I have seen; *Debbie Schlussel*
*Kayla Mueller: Dead ISIS Hostage Was Jew-Hating, Anti-Israel Bitch*
Kayla Mueller Dead ISIS Hostage Was Jew-Hating Anti-Israel Bitch


----------



## Anathema (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You should appreciate America.  You are very lucky to live here.



Why would I appreciate this shithole? If you're going to play the "freedom of speech" card, that dog won't hunt. I wouldn't need freedom of speech if we didn't have the last 150 years of BS Government to rail against.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You should appreciate America.  You are very lucky to live here.
> ...



We have many freedoms that other countries don't have.  Our justice system is much more fair (though far from perfect) than in a lot of other countries.  We have a system of checks and balances.  Other countries do not.  We are a 1st world country.  We have good jobs that pay well.  Yes, we have freedom of speech.  In some countries, you can get arrested or worse.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I had heard that she had spoken out against America.  She should have thought about what she was doing instead of getting all caught up in the propaganda.  She was there to help those people, and look at how it ended.  That should be a huge wake up call for everybody regarding that region of the world.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Our government cares about us? It that why we are about to go into WW III? Because the U.S. is looking our for the average American's best interests?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2015)

Anathema said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > There's the door, just turn the knob.
> ...


 
Iran allows dual US/Iranian citizenship, you could go there if you wanted to your just making up excuses because you are a spoiled American bitching about his cozy lifestyle.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



Lol.  The United States looks out for the interests of the United States, not individual citizens.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Probably the kind of person who wouldn't be happy no matter WHERE he lived.  Lots of miserable people in the world, unfortunately.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2015)

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You should appreciate America.  You are very lucky to live here.
> ...


 
Spoken like a typical spoiled western brat.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Him and his first world problems.    People just don't realize how lucky they are to live in America.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


 
I don't think it will, we have had Americans taken hostage hiking in Iran, going into North Korea, ran over by a bulldozer in Israel etc etc etc its like Americans think when we go overseas people see as Captain America or something smh.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


 
If you have time to sit on your fat butt and complain about your life on the internet, you probably have it pretty good lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Exactly.  What would he do without reliable high speed internet service!!!


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Not unless they just changed that.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



Yes, most countries have much more stringent regulations when it comes to immigration than America.  We take just about anyone.  Other countries are more particular.  We should start being more particular too.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Then you obviously aren't one of the citizens. Very few of us are unfortunately. Very, very few.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



What in the hell are you babbling about?  Do you know?  Lol.  I am a United States citizen, doofus.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry, I get tired of the "holier than thou" attitudes displayed on these kinds of websites.  People who can't understand that countries have to do some unsavory things at times in the name of survival and for the good of everyone in the world.  It's effing annoying as hell.  

This isn't effing Candy Land.  It's a dog-eat-dog world out there.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You should appreciate America.  You are very lucky to live here.
> ...


The 'unAmerican' cry is going to get really fierce pretty soon here. All the major media channels have caved.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


And this is why I realize Mueller is a false flag and you do not.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Was she a Rachel Corrie type?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I was referring to dual citizenship statement. I looked it up.
Iran Travel Warning
The Iranian government does not recognize dual citizenship and will not allow the Swiss to provide protective services for U.S. citizens who are also Iranian nationals.​


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps timmy treadwell syndrome
> ...


The New York Daily News is a RW rag, it would never do anything to help Obama.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



And how does that negate what I said about other countries having more stringent regulations and expectations?  I can't think of one other country that is as lax as the United States when it comes to immigration.  What other country can you name that does some kind of amnesty program for illegal immigrants every 10 years or so?


----------



## featherlite (Feb 12, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Americans definitely have Mighty Mouse Syndrome. People are applauded when they fight for any just cause or rights.We can criticize anything we want ( and do it daily lol)
Very sad she died & I admire her for wanting to help. I just cant believe anyone would be so naive to go over there like that.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 12, 2015)

featherlite said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



are you surprised by how many go over there to kill and die in a mistaken belief it is allah's will?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm surprised that anyone would become an adherent of a religion where killing or dying would even be considered to be its god's will.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 12, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm surprised that anyone would become an adherent of a religion where killing or dying would even be considered to be its god's will.



there are NGO and church programs that help people that want to help others go to every corner of the earth for teaching, building, health, farming, solar and water projects, etc.  Think of how many want to help with the Ebola crisis.  How many have been involved in AIDS programs.  How many have distributed food.  Money alone does not fix what is broken, people do.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2015)

People like Kayla are prime recruits. Another example:







Stop The ISM

See a pattern here? ... In the U.S. these girls are recruited by 'professors' who teach bullshit university programs such as 'Peace Studies' and the like.

How Deported ISM Leader Tried New Trick to Enter Israel - Op-Eds - Arutz Sheva

I lost interest in all the outrage  the second I found out Kayla was an ISM member. I doubt she wasn even kidnapped at all, now. I can understand a 12 year old getting fooled by these vermin, but not 26 year olds. they aren't 'innocent naive victims', they're willing and active intelligence agents for gangsters and murderers.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> are you surprised by how many go over there to kill and die in a mistaken belief it is allah's will?



I disagree that they are 'mistaken'; I think they are just sociopaths looking for a pretext to murder somebody and get away with it.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

Picaro said:


> People like Kayla are prime recruits. Another example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For two months, five years ago, walking children to school in hebron.  

Not exactly terrorist material 

She was captured after one day in Syria.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that anyone would become an adherent of a religion where killing or dying would even be considered to be its god's will.
> ...



Yes, well they should stop that.  It's putting innocent people in harm's way, obviously.  They should NOT be encouraging young stupid girls to go to Syria and other dangerous areas.  That is just sheer stupidity.  Like I've said numerous times, there are many, many other places which are not located in war zones where people need help.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Picaro said:


> People like Kayla are prime recruits. Another example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is utterly ridiculous to accuse these women of such things.  They are just stupid.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Picaro said:


> People like Kayla are prime recruits. Another example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They most certainly can be innocent and naive.  That all depends on your life experiences.  If you were home schooled and only really hung out with your "church group" growing up, then you would certainly be quite naive as to the real world and how people actually behave.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


 
Have you noticed its always the pretty white young women that end up in hell holes like Syria and Iran? WHY?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > People like Kayla are prime recruits. Another example:
> ...


 
ESPECIALLY if you have never left the country and have no real world experience outside of your small town or suburb, she probably thought ISIS was just misunderstood.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2015)

[QUOTE="aris2chat, post: 10748427, member: 35553"[/quote]






> For two months, five years ago, walking children to school in hebron.



It's called 'establishing a cover', and isn't an indication she didn't know who and what she was working for.



> Not exactly terrorist material



The support troops and propaganda disiminators are part of the organization as much as the gun and bomb toters are; they provide intelligence and further the goals just as efficiently. Goebbels never personally shot anybody, either.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Claiming to be 'naive' is pretty much impossible in the internet age. They know who they're associating with and what they are.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I don't know.  Did she work for an organization or did she just go there on her own?  Do you know?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Picaro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It is not.  There are a lot of naive people in the world.  I'm pretty sure she was there as a charity worker, not as a terrorist.  Good grief.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Funny, I think that is exactly what she said about the Palestinians, that they are misunderstood victims of Israel and the western world.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Picaro said:


> [QUOTE="aris2chat, post: 10748427, member: 35553"








> For two months, five years ago, walking children to school in hebron.



It's called 'establishing a cover', and isn't an indication she didn't know who and what she was working for.



> Not exactly terrorist material



The support troops and propaganda disiminators are part of the organization as much as the gun and bomb toters are; they provide intelligence and further the goals just as efficiently. Goebbels never personally shot anybody, either.[/QUOTE]

That is silly.  She was a 26-year-old charity worker.  She was just brainwashed into believing that these people would be appreciative of her help and probably didn't realize that they don't care at all about her.  They HATE Americans, even the ones who might sympathize with them.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


My psychoanalysis is it is the 'pretty white young woman' guilt complex. They feel they have been overly blessed and must go help the less fortunate.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, for one thing, she really isn't THAT pretty that she needs to feel guilt.  Lol.  That is silly.  She was average looking and actually kind of on the heavy side.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

Picaro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
Have you spoken to any young adults lately? internet or not alot of them are VERY damn niaeve and clueless about other cultures, which I imagine was the case with this young lady.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 
The thing is in a country like Syria, her ratings go up. To ISIS fighters she looked like Kim Kardashian to them.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Perhaps, but I was more or less addressing the poster's claim that she has something to feel guilty about.  That is retarded, IMO.    Women don't feel guilty for looking good unless they have a mental issue.  In fact, it is the GOAL of most women to look attractive.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
I'm not sure, I am thinking it had to be through some organization to get the visa, travel arrangements etc she started off in Turkey first before going to Syria. I heard on CNN when she arrived in Syria doctors without borders told her its too dangerous and to return to Turkey, she chose to ignore their advice and stay in Syria. She was given plenty of warning about Syria and the type of people who were there, if she only just listened, smh.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
Well, you are right about that.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
The more I find out about this girl the more she seems like a terrorist sympathizer to be honest.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You think?  I don't know.  It's hard to say without knowing exactly what she was up to when she was kidnapped.  I can't help but think she might just have been brainwashed and naive.  The thing is, it is these people's own governments why they suffer.  It is not because of the United States.  It is their own doing because they choose to remain ignorant, IMO.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It is not.  There are a lot of naive people in the world.  I'm pretty sure she was there as a charity worker, not as a terrorist.  Good grief.



Charity to people who do not deserve it IS terrorism against those of us who are forced to support them or expected to feel sorry for them


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
I think her having a Syrian boyfriend who was also taken and released by ISIS speaks volume, but I have a feeling its more like what you said, she was probably brain washed and EXTREMELY niaeve about the Middle East in general and Islam. This goes to show that your own ignorance and stupidity can cost you your life.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 13, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> I'll bow out and let you all have at it. I've prob said too much already. But it just fries my fucking mind. Kayla's mom and her entire family are just down to earth hard working average middle class folks from small town USA.


That is all well and good.

But, she put herself in Syria, and if this is used to further escalate the "war" against Mid-East acronyms she becomes nothing but a propaganda tool.

We do not belong there, and we need to let them sort their shit out themselves.

If Americans are so naïve as to think they can "help" by going there, they should understand they are on their own.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah, if you are going to go over there, don't expect the US to help you out if you get yourself into trouble.  You are on your own.  The US military had made several attempts to rescue her at their own risk.  I don't think they should do that anymore, unless it is a fellow soldier who HAS to be there.  People who go over there on a volunteer basis need to realize that this is their choice and they are risking everything and should not expect to be rescued when something bad happens.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

Honestly I think its safe to say us as Americans need to stay away from Islamic countries, I think its pretty obvious as to why.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, if you are going to go over there, don't expect the US to help you out if you get yourself into trouble.  You are on your own.  The US military had made several attempts to rescue her at their own risk.  I don't think they should do that anymore, unless it is a fellow soldier who HAS to be there.  People who go over there on a volunteer basis need to realize that this is their choice and they are risking everything and should not expect to be rescued when something bad happens.


 
I agree and I think they should be made to sign a statement declaring that fact as well, if you go to a country like Syria or Somalia you are on your own literally.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Honestly I think its safe to say us as Americans need to stay away from Islamic countries, I think its pretty obvious as to why.



Being an American in one of those countries is like walking around with a bull's eye on your back.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I think its safe to say us as Americans need to stay away from Islamic countries, I think its pretty obvious as to why.
> ...


 
I agree 100%. The sad thing is alot of the people who go over there are supposedly educated and have college degrees, these aren't burn outs and high school drop outs going to Syria, smh.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You can have a degree and still be naive as to the true nature of people though.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if you are going to go over there, don't expect the US to help you out if you get yourself into trouble.  You are on your own.  The US military had made several attempts to rescue her at their own risk.  I don't think they should do that anymore, unless it is a fellow soldier who HAS to be there.  People who go over there on a volunteer basis need to realize that this is their choice and they are risking everything and should not expect to be rescued when something bad happens.
> ...


I feel the same way about New Orleans, Atlanta, Charlotte, and other places I find myself visiting.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, if you are going to go over there, don't expect the US to help you out if you get yourself into trouble.  You are on your own.  The US military had made several attempts to rescue her at their own risk.  I don't think they should do that anymore, unless it is a fellow soldier who HAS to be there.  People who go over there on a volunteer basis need to realize that this is their choice and they are risking everything and should not expect to be rescued when something bad happens.


Should the same go for people in America who do dumb stuff and end up in bad situations? Rescue workers put themselves in harms way, and sometimes die, helping people out of situations where it would have been much easier to let them be a nominee for the next Darwin Award. It is the American way to help.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



yes, well, after seeing more information about her various rather odd itineraries and the like I would peg her as a courier. I understand your points, but I don't think that's the case with those who join ISM, frankly. We'll just have to disagree on some things.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if you are going to go over there, don't expect the US to help you out if you get yourself into trouble.  You are on your own.  The US military had made several attempts to rescue her at their own risk.  I don't think they should do that anymore, unless it is a fellow soldier who HAS to be there.  People who go over there on a volunteer basis need to realize that this is their choice and they are risking everything and should not expect to be rescued when something bad happens.
> ...


 
How about she stay and help her fellow Americans instead of Muslims who despise her?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 13, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bow out and let you all have at it. I've prob said too much already. But it just fries my fucking mind. Kayla's mom and her entire family are just down to earth hard working average middle class folks from small town USA.
> ...


I believe we, both government and NGO, can play an active and beneficial role in other countries. I agree with Ron Paul in many aspects of his assessment of foreign policy but I do not believe that leads to the conclusion America should be isolationists. We need to clean up our act, make foreign policy public, and do some good in the world.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if you are going to go over there, don't expect the US to help you out if you get yourself into trouble.  You are on your own.  The US military had made several attempts to rescue her at their own risk.  I don't think they should do that anymore, unless it is a fellow soldier who HAS to be there.  People who go over there on a volunteer basis need to realize that this is their choice and they are risking everything and should not expect to be rescued when something bad happens.
> ...



That's different.  They are at home and not in a war zone!!  It's really not that difficult a concept.  If you leave the country to another country which is known to be unfriendly to Americans, then you are on your own.  If you happen to be stuck in a natural disaster or something here at home, then we should help THOSE people.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 13, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if you are going to go over there, don't expect the US to help you out if you get yourself into trouble.  You are on your own.  The US military had made several attempts to rescue her at their own risk.  I don't think they should do that anymore, unless it is a fellow soldier who HAS to be there.  People who go over there on a volunteer basis need to realize that this is their choice and they are risking everything and should not expect to be rescued when something bad happens.
> ...


Would you risk your life, or the life of your sons or daughters or grandkids, to rescue an American International Do-gooder in a place he or she had no business being in the first place?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Maybe she felt she could do the most good overseas. Maybe she bought into Romney's 47% theory.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Are you kidding me?  They don't want us there, unless it's to use us for something.  Let them take care of themselves.  It's not up to us to care for every other crap country.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Who cares?  If you go to a hostile country, then you are on your own.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 13, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Shit no! What, you think I am stupid or something.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They're what's known as 'adventure tourists' by some wags, like journalists. It's mostly about naricissism and ego, and romanticizing the 'bad boys'. They aren't much concerned about the victims of their 'heroes'. It'sa bout the adrenaline rush they get from being 'dangerous' or near dangerous people.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But those are cities here in America.  OUR country.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



All the time. I don't see the Beaver Cleaver syndrome people keep claiming exists.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Maybe she felt she could do the most good overseas. Maybe she bought into Romney's 47% theory.



lol .. that was good one.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 13, 2015)

I look at it as a continuum. If everyone on the planet has a paper cut my family member comes first. If some person I have met before for who knows where it bleeding profusely and my closest family member has a paper cut I am going to try and stop the bleeding, not the paper cut. Everyone makes their own decision as to what has priority. Some people just like to watch.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Would you risk your life, or the life of your sons or daughters or grandkids, to rescue an American International Do-gooder in a place he or she had no business being in the first place?



Actually I would, and have. I wouldn't do so for a member of a terrorist group, but yes, no matter how stupid some tourist is, it's important to be seen taking care of your own,a nd making absolutely sure that not only every government knows it, they know there are dire consequences for either interfering or abetting harm on a hair of an American's head.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 13, 2015)

Picaro said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I think that hypotheses has a lot of merit. Maybe they think because the are a pretty white young woman, and American, they are untouchable.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 13, 2015)

Picaro said:


> [QUOTE="Roadrunner, post: 10749273, member: 43730"
> Would you risk your life, or the life of your sons or daughters or grandkids, to rescue an American International Do-gooder in a place he or she had no business being in the first place?



Actually I would, and have. I wouldn't do so for a member of a terrorist group, but yes, no matter how stupid some tourist is, it's important to be seen taking care of your own,a nd making absolutely sure that not only every government knows it, they know there are dire consequences for either interfering or abetting harm on a hair of an American's head.[/QUOTE]
Oops, did not know one of those people were actually present.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Picaro said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I can agree with that . . . with some people.  However, this woman seems as if she really believed she was making a difference or something.  I still say . . . naive.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Picaro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



That's because you don't know everyone.  Do you know any super religious people?  They can be quite naive.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Some religious people think that everyone has some "good" in them, and that they are the ones who can bring that out and "fix" them.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Some religious people think that everyone has some "good" in them, and that they are the ones who can bring that out and "fix" them.


 
That and they think everyone in the world thinks the same, that people in Syria are exactly the same as Americans etc.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Some religious people think that everyone has some "good" in them, and that they are the ones who can bring that out and "fix" them.
> ...


They'd like to buy the world a Coke.

The world would just as soon cut their head off with a broken Coke bottle.

But you can't tell them jack-shit.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

She was working in the refugee camps in Turkey.  She entered Syria to help those trying to get to the camps.  She got caught.
Rumors are that she was forced into a marriage, possibly raped and abuse.  Now she is dead.
All you can do is try to defame her for her charity work?  She had volunteered around the world, but for a few month helping palestinians now she is in collusion with terrorist?
She was an american killed while a prisoner of ISIS.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> She was working in the refugee camps in Turkey.  She entered Syria to help those trying to get to the camps.  She got caught.
> Rumors are that she was forced into a marriage, possibly raped and abuse.  Now she is dead.
> All you can do is try to defame her for her charity work?  She had volunteered around the world, but for a few month helping palestinians now she is in collusion with terrorist?
> She was an american killed while a prisoner of ISIS.


 
She ran off at the mouth and spouted anti American venom while overseas, I think its ironic that alot of the Americans that get taken overseas all happened to be doing that too.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > She was working in the refugee camps in Turkey.  She entered Syria to help those trying to get to the camps.  She got caught.
> ...



If she is trying to help the refugee, she will tend to empathize with them to some extent.  She sees the refugees hurt and struggling day to day.  Speaking against some of what is happening is a natural thing.  Because you disagree with a certain course america or the military is taking does not make one unamerican.  Because you disagree with what POTUS says and does is not going to make you a traitor or terrorist. 
Kayla wanted to help people.  It does not make her a collaborator of radical murdering political and/or military groups.
I used to help palestinians, I was glad to be asked to act as a liaison, but because I also had friends among  just about every political and military group, and statesmen from a number of countries, but there is a poster that thinks I am a fascist.
Without more factual information, don't defame her or assume she somehow deserved to die while a prisoner of ISIS.  You are then giving legitimacy to the horrors carried out by ISIS and other radical groups.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > She was working in the refugee camps in Turkey.  She entered Syria to help those trying to get to the camps.  She got caught.
> ...



Do you spout off at the mouth about at another drive or someone that steps on your toes?
When you are up close and see the result of violence, you tend to get angry.  When you are able to step back look at the larger picture you might realized the car was swerving to avoid a bike, or the person that stepped on your toe tripped or sprained a ankle.

People here spout off at the mouth but are they going to join a militant group and become terrorist?  Are they going to over throw the government?  Are they going to go on a killing spree?  We have the right to "spout off" when we see something we dislike or disagree with.  It does not make us criminal or deserving of death.  It is not a reason for verbal or physical abuse or threats.  You disagree, you argue, you exchange information, you get frustrated and even angry.  When it goes too far, the moderator steps in.  Where was the editor or moderator correcting Kayla's words of the moment?  Do you have proof she handled weapons or acted illegally?  That she harmed anyone out of hate?  That she did anything wrong?  That she actually joined some terrorist group or was an accomplice or spy?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I don't think anyone is saying that AT ALL.  What we are saying is that if you CHOOSE to go into a country like that, then you are on your own!  Don't expect others to risk their lives to save your dumb ass.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



You are getting off track.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I chose not to leave because I though I could help.  Does that mean I deserved to be the target of car bombs or shot at?
I did not want to leave my family and live in what was a strange country to me.  I was able to move around areas that were closed to many.  I help a neighbor who was a nurse get to patients on the other side of the green line because they could not get out or reach a hospital.  Should I be shot at or condemned?  I spend a lot of time in the camps, I ate meals with those considered terrorist.  I've seen the result of massacre of both/many sides, but does that make me a murder or collaborator?  I tried to stop the type of violence I witnessed so much of, but should I be attacked because of people I interacted with?  Should I have become an assassin because I disagreed with the politics of a particular person?  Because it might have prevented future horrors in the future?  Should my job have been to kill instead of trying to reason or be a mediator of information that might bring about a ceasefire?
When everyone is killing each other, neighbors, friends, even family, should I not have tried to find some way to make them stop, or should I have condemned everyone and treated them all as criminals?
You can be an arm chair quarterback, but some people were in the middle trying to help in any way they can to be compassionate and understanding.  To do the right thing in the middle of madness.
No it was not Kayla's country or her battle, but she went everywhere to help everyone she could.  She was trying to do the right thing for others.  Those she reached out to did not have to be family or even friends for her to care what happened to them.  For her to have compassion.
If a building in on fire, you let those inside burn, do you wait in hope that someone else will go in to save the people, or do you take action to help as many people get out before they are consumed by the flames or smoke?  They are not your family so you will let them die?
Is this really what is right?  If one of them turned out to be a drug dealer, should you let everyone there die rather than save the dealer?  How do you know which one is the dealer if you don't know those inside?
What did Kayla do that made her deserving of what happened to her in the hands of ISIS?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Really?  What make Kayla so deserving of her fate in Syria?  What makes her the villain instead of a victim?  What did she do that was so wrong except care about other?  Why should she be defamed in death?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



And AGAIN, your imagination is running away with you.  

YES, if you volunteer to go into a war zone, other people's children should not have to die to rescue YOUR dumb ass.  End of story.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



What is the matter with you?  No one said she deserved to die.  What we are saying is that if you go into a war zone, then you are on your own.  Don't expect other people to risk their lives to save your dumb ass.  Get it yet?


----------



## Picaro (Feb 13, 2015)

The ISM is not a charity group, and nobody has to join up with them to do charity work in the ME or anywhere else.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Why should she be dishonoured in death by so many total strangers posting of her on a first name basis?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



She was a member ISM or she was guilty for supposedly having a syria boyfriend, she was some king of thrill seeker, she helped palestinians in gaza, she spoke out against the US or military action, that she was in solidarity with terrorist, etc.......

All of these have been speculated.  All have been used to make her deserving of her fate.
That pro-Israelis are celebrating her death and ISIS are honoring her for speaking against Israeli action where civilians became collateral victims.  That somehow she collaborated with Hamas.  So many crazy stories and conspiracies being thrown about the last few days.  That she is being equated with Corrie, protecting arms and terrorist, of jumping into danger and responsible for her own death.

She is being vilified for being a caring person or stupid and culpable for going to areas that were dangerous in some way.  Some are very hateful.  It is tragic that she is so abuse in death, when she can no longer speak for herself.


----------



## featherlite (Feb 13, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





aris2chat said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Yes lol. Killing unbelievers and or dying in the name of allah is a combination of stupidity and evil.
I think each person helps in different ways, I realize victims are there too.
Its just going over to a war torn country that could care less about human rights seems  frightening....yet alone being a target for identifying as a Christian.


aris2chat said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




*"Volunteer for Death?"*

*??????*

Dumb ass for trying to help others?  You think there are not hundreds of people volunteering to go to "dangerous" or harsh areas?  Risking death?
What policemen or firemen that risk death to help others?  Soldiers, UN and NGO workers?  Red cross, FEMA, etc.?  People that help after a disaster or war?
She should not have gone because she is a girl?
How do you thing the refugees are being cared for if not for people going into dangerous areas?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


 
When your an American and you are overseas you need to keep your mouth closed and not run off at the mouth and disrespect your country to foreigners especially Muslims, it makes you look stupid.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


 
There are maaaaaaaannnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyy areas she could have gone to help people right here in the States without stepping into a war zone genius.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Makes them think, if this person will disrespect and betray their own country, they will do the same to us in a jam.

Nobody trusts traitors or defectors.

I will reserve judgement on this girl, as I know little about her except that she put herself in harm's way.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Yes . . . . and obviously, you are hysterical.  Get a grip on yourself.  This is a DISCUSSION, and NO ONE said she DESERVED to die.  Get your damn head out of your ass.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It's a very BAD idea at least.  If a person is going to risk it all to go overseas and help people who HATE Americans, they at least need to keep a very low profile so as not to be noticed.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



How do you bring awareness and educate others if you must shut up and make yourself inconspicuous when outside you home?  How do you find a common ground and peace if you don't make other aware of speak against the horrors and wrongs taking place?
How do you make people change is you don't point to their mistakes and give them options?

All americans should shut up and stay out of half the countries on this planet?  Who is allowed to speak or travel?  Muslim radicals?  Terrorist recruiting from or immigrating to western counties?
Muslims can call the western countries and citizens the spawn of shaitan and should be killed or destroyed?  They can spout hate but anyone else should keep their mouths shut?
Muslims can spread lies, create blood libels, call for the stabbing, bombing, stoning, beheading, etc., but everyone should remain silent?

Explain how this makes sense?  Explain how this will change anything or prevent the spread of violence?  Why should non-muslims, or muslims critical of the insanity and corruption of Islam cower or submit to the insane fundamentalism burning a path across the world?

How is it going to bring peace?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


 
Exactly, she could have just worn an abaya and just kept her mouth shut, if you are Americans trashing your own country in front of Muslims it doesn't make you look "cool" btw, it makes you look like a retard and makes them want to kill you even more. Thats what people here don't get.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


 
Americans should not go to Islamic countries, yes. And if they do go yes they should shut up.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



That is NOT our job.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



but the refugees from syria should not be helped?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

In fact, I'll bet some of them think that aid workers from America and other countries are nothing but pompous arrogant assholes.  They don't want us there.  They don't need us there.  They should not be our problem.  We have enough of our OWN problems here in this country.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



No.  Let them work out their own problems.  Not our country.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




Almsgiving is one of the Pillars of Islam.

Let those fuckers take care of themselves.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

We need to stay out of the Middle East and keep our people out of there too.  I think it should be a "no-go" zone.  No American travelers should be allowed to go into that region.  That should be at least an advisory.  If you decide to go there, then you risk your own ass to do so.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Do you live on planet earth?  Are the syrian refugees not human beings?  Are they not victims of hate, war, starvation, freezing temperatures, disease, abuse, etc.?  Would not helping them, letting them die or be killed be a form of genocide?  Turning a blind eye, ignoring what is happening, doing nothing?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Not OUR problem.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



And NO, we should never pick sides unless it's an ally, like Israel.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> We need to stay out of the Middle East and keep our people out of there too.  I think it should be a "no-go" zone.  No American travelers should be allowed to go into that region.  That should be at least an advisory.  If you decide to go there, then you risk your own ass to do so.


 
Yeah I agree I would put it out there that if you travel to the Middle East or any Muslim country you are on your own and I would make them sign a statement acknowleding that fact.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


 
Let their fellow Muslims help them, Turkey is right across the street, let them take the lead on this.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...





Turkey could annihilate ISIS/ISIL at any time, should they chose to do so.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > We need to stay out of the Middle East and keep our people out of there too.  I think it should be a "no-go" zone.  No American travelers should be allowed to go into that region.  That should be at least an advisory.  If you decide to go there, then you risk your own ass to do so.
> ...



I would like us to stay out of that part of the world and completely wash our hands of it.  No more aid, no more help, no more money (except for Israel of course).  Those people hate us, have told us so, have told us they don't want us interfering and don't want us around.  That's good enough for me!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Yeah genius, let's get involved in their crap some MORE to make even more enemies.  DUH.  NO, we need to stay away from those people and leave them be.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
I agree 100%.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Exactly.  It is not always our responsibility to help.  We are not the daddy of the world, and I don't trust any of them at all.


----------

